# Remove Parallels first before installing Boot Camp?



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi --

I use an iMac with a 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo with 1 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM and am thinking of purchasing Boot Camp in order to play PC games. I already have Parallels installed and have learned that it isn't very good when it comes to running PC games. First of all, is Boot Camp effective in running PC games like Myst V or similar adventure games? Second, should I uninstall Parallels before installing Boot Camp? Thank you very much for any answers/guidance you can provide.

Janiek


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

no.. you dont have ot uninstall it.. i ave both right now....
but if you are short on disc space you may want to


----------



## janiek (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you, dannyn, for responding to my question.

janiek


----------

